# (Stapelverarbeitung)Aktion->Bildgröße 800x600 bei var. Format des Ausgangsbildes?



## PatricksWelt (15. Juli 2004)

Hallo erstmal. 

Also ich habe folgendes Problem: 

Ich habe mehrere Bilder in verschiedenen Auflösungen 
und jeweils auch sehr verschiedenen Formaten 
(z.B. 1200x800, 1100x900, 800x1000, 900x1200, etc...) 

Diese möchte ich per Aktion (Stapelverarbeitung) alle 
in eine Größe bringen (800x600). 

Dabei sollen die Bilder aber nicht beschnitten werden, 
sondern links&rechts (bzw. oben&unten) der Hintergrund 
mit Schwarz aufgefüllt werden. 

Ich hatte mir jetzt schon 2 Aktionen erstellt, 
eine für Bilder die breiter als 4/3-Format sind 
und eine für Bilder die schmaler als 4/3-Format sind. 

Aber so ist immer noch keine richtige Stapelverabeitung 
möglich, da ich ja immer noch "in Handarbeit" die Bilder 
auswählen muss. 

Es wäre schön, wenn Jemand eine Idee hätte (oder schon eine 
fertige Aktion) welche selbst berechnet ob das Ausgangsbild 
kleiner oder größer 4/3-Format besitzt und dann die 
entsprechende Aktion wählt um das Bild dann entweder 
800 Pixel Breite oder 600 Pixel Höhe zu ändern und dann 
den Arbeitsbereich entsprechend (Breite oder Höhe) vergrößert 
...usw 

..puuh 

Ich hoffe, ich hab mich richtig ausgedrückt und mir kann 
Jemand helfen! 

Schonmal Danke im voraus 

MfG Patrick


----------



## PatricksWelt (15. Juli 2004)

*Habs geschafft!*

Ich habs geschafft!

und fogendermaßen: (falls es Jemanden interessiert)

- zuerst eine Datei geöffnet
- Hintergrundfarbe gewählt (Schwarz)
- eine Neue Aktion erstellt (Aufnahme läuft)
- "Datei /Automatisieren / Bild einpassen" Werte: 800 & 600 gewählt und "OK"
- Arbeitsfläche -> 800 Pixel Breite
- nochmal Arbeitsfläche -> 600 Pixel Höhe
- "Datei /Für Web speichern" ->JPG / Qualität 30 - Speichern (im Unterodner "Web")
- Datei schließen / nicht speichern wählen
- Aktion -> Aufzeichnung beenden
- "Datei / Automatisieren /Stapelverarbeitung" -> die neuerstellte Aktion wählen (evtl. Quelle & Ziel wählen) - "OK"

Fertig

...war eigentlich ganz einfach, wenn man weiß wie 

MfG Patrick


----------

